# Ваше менение о Hohner Organola 140bass



## Woldemar (30 Янв 2015)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Очень рад, что есть такой русскоязычный форум.
В кратце, после 30лет молчания, достал старый Вельтмеистер Амиго 96 11/5 и начал вспоминать игру на аккордeоне. Когда-то, в школьном возрасте, 3 года учился у прeподователя.
Старый Вельтмеистер со всех сторон требует вложений. Потому рассматриваю покупку другого инструмента. 
Что форумчане думают о б/у Хохнер Органола 140 басов ?
Магазин хочет за него 650евро. Понятно, что на удалении диагноз не ставят. Интересует общее мнение про данную модель.


----------



## vev (30 Янв 2015)

*Woldemar*, 

Уж если даже намного более молодой Amigo требует вложений, то что можно сказать про Honer? Ему то лет на 20 поболе должно быть. По крайней мере 650 евро я бы за него ни при каких условиях не дал бы. 

P.S. а почему 140? У него 120 басов, как и должно быть 20*6


----------



## Woldemar (30 Янв 2015)

У него 7 рядов - 7х20. 
Продает не комиссионка, а музыкальный магазин. Делалось "предпродажное обслуживание", со слов продавца. Но мне сейчас почти любой аккордeон звучит лучше моего Амиго. 
Вот про возраст Хонера я как-то упустил из вида... хотя при покупкe другой "техники" всeгда обращаю внимание.


----------



## vev (30 Янв 2015)

*Woldemar*, 

А чем магазин от комиссионки отличается? На слова продавца особого внимания не обращайте. У него задача продать, а Вам потом жить и жить. Говорю, как продавец 
К сожалению, в аккордеонах достаточное количество вещей, подверженных влиянию времени (лайка, мастика). Поэтому на возраст и на реальное состояние я бы внимание все-таки обратил. 
Где Вы территориально находитесь? В Москве выбор значительно больше, чем в регионах и можно купить намного дешевле. 
В любом случае, берите человека, который играет и смотрите с ним. Вы сами без опыта не увидите и 10 части всех косяков.

P.S.
Увидел место жительства. Таллин - уже достаточно близко к ebay. Нет тех проблем с пересылкой и таможней, что у нас в России и цены совсем другие. Если желание играть на аккордеоне не отпустит, можно воспользоваться ebay, но все равно помощь/консультация спеца пригодится


----------



## Woldemar (30 Янв 2015)

Да, нахожусь в Таллинне. Выбор не очень большой. Бюджет примерно в эту сумму, плюс-минус.
У нас, если покупаю в магазине, получаю гарантию на какой-то небольшой срок. Как ее применить, если что, это другой вопрос. Хотя были прецеденты, что возвращали товар. Правда, не музыкальные инструменты. 

Но мысль понятна, буду искать что-то по-свежее. 
С знакомыми играющими человеками сложно. Гитаристы есть, ударники есть, aккордeонистов нет. Тут я уже сам буду выкручиваться.


----------



## Woldemar (12 Фев 2015)

Чтобы не создавать новую тему. Продают Settimo Soprani. Прoдавец находится 200км от меня. Толком ничего сказать не может,разве что аккордеон исправный и в ансамбле не играл. Форумчане что-тo про эту модель могут сказать ? Примерный возраст, 80-ые ?


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2015)

*Woldemar*, 
Я бы присмотрелся/прислушался. Может быть очень неплохим инструментом. 200 км для хорошего аккордеона - не расстояние. А столько денег хотят?


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2015)

Сет Сопрани очень хороший инструмент,есть резон посмотреть.
Все зависит от цены,
сколь хотят денег?


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2015)

Сет Сопрани очень хороший инструмент,есть резон посмотреть.
Все зависит от цены,
сколь хотят денег?


----------



## Woldemar (12 Фев 2015)

700евро за него хотят. Много или мало ?


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2015)

Если прямодечный то очень много,если ломаная дека то очень мало.


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2015)

Похоже на прямодечник по фото.


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2015)

Вообще модель не понятная.
То, что он прямодечный практически не сомневаюсь.


----------



## Garik66 (16 Мар 2015)

Settimo Soprani нормальный инструмент, но не профи... Итальянская начинка лучше немецких. Стоит брать.


----------

